# The old RAT bottle



## Longhunter (Feb 19, 2012)

I went to an out of town antique store and when I ask the lady about poison bottles she said, Well, I know one thing...... I have a bottle with a RAT on it and it gives me the creeps. I'll give you a good deal on it if you will get it out of my store." (LOL)
 Well, I had to help the lady out and I left her store with a KO-44.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 19, 2012)

late bottle but great embossing


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 19, 2012)




----------

